# growl?



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

yesterday when i went to get the dog bowl from my dog while he was eating he growl at me... he has not done this before. Then today i put him a a chain and try the same thing again he growled at me again...

ever since i had him he has not done this before, i have taken his bowl away from him many time before this.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's not a good sign food aggression with their owner?? That needs to be delt with ASAP! I hand fed my pups some and played with their food while they were eating as pups so they would get used to my hand being their while they were eating. You need to correct that behavior


----------



## ML_Stevens2329 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lke Sadie says, try hand feeding him treats with his bowl on your lap or something. Keep giving him his food while doing this to hsow you arn't trying to tacke it from him. Maybe that'll work, if yo have trust in him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes your dog is not respecting you as the higher member of the pack he needs to be corrected with a firm NO when he growls .. But you may need to take the bowls and stand with him and feed him one kibble at a time make your dog sit for every kibble he gets. Let your dog get hungry hunger is good motivation every time he growls or snaps no food for him correct him again with a firm NO after a few snaps or growls thats it no meal for him . Eventually the dog will learn he must earn each kibble with proper behavior.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree with SadieBlues....

Since I've had my dogs, I got them from the shelter...I stick my hand in their food bowl when there eating and mess with them and they look at me like im stupid and go back to eating, ive never had a problem. 

Make sure your not standing in his blind spot and grabbing it or startling him.....Stand in front of him and say his name to get his attention and then take his bowl and then try it without saying his name....maybe your startling him....idk just a thought


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

sound good,next time i feed him ill hold the bowl in my hand ill put him on the chain just to be on the safe side. ill update up guy soon
thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr.lee said:


> sound good,next time i feed him ill hold the bowl in my hand ill put him on the chain just to be on the safe side. ill update up guy soon
> thanks


Good Luck Mr. Lee hope this helps


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

good luck....cant wait to find out the result


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds like a big problem,i'd definetly consider getting rid of him,safty reasons of course,plus HA in this breed is horrable and directed towards it's owner?
Thats a no no.This breed should have no rank drive,and your dog is trying to be the leader.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good points. I think you should have checked him immediately but that's just me. (I would definitely been a little more firm than "no") Now you've let him dominate you twice. Not good. I would consider giving him up as well.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Mine won't dare try that with me, they know their ass will get rolled hard!!
I can pry their mouth open and take food out if I wanted to..


----------



## ML_Stevens2329 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldn't try to give him up just yet...that sounds kinda wrong if you don't at least try to show him what he's doing wrong. That's how dogs get stored up in kennels and then killed for no reason.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Mine won't dare try that with me, they know their ass will get rolled hard!!
> I can pry their mouth open and take food out if I wanted to..


I know that's right! I know I have gone in my dogs mouths several times even once to pry him off another dog without getting bitten. They know better than to try that crap with me. But hopefully this is something that can be worked though or maybe he is HA still to soon to tell but If your dog continues this and it gets worse there is only one way to deal with it and that's putting him down. But it may not be that serious you will have to wait and see what he does after trying to correct this behavior you may need to bring in a behavior specialist to help. But I agree with cane76 in that HA should never be tolerated and is very dangerous if not handled ASAP!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, my point is that dogs are born understanding this situation and owners are not. The dog knows exactly what he's doing here. I don't know the OP or the details on the dog but I do know that once a dog knows he's got you, you're pretty much beat. I'm curious what other signs of dominating behavior the dog is getting away with.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Well, my point is that dogs are born understanding this situation and owners are not. The dog knows exactly what he's doing here. I don't know the OP or the details on the dog but I do know that once a dog knows he's got you, you're pretty much beat. I'm curious what other signs of dominating behavior the dog is getting away with.


Yeah the dog is def overstepping his boundries here LOL I'd say so myself. I just know that if he is doing this it now it needs to be corrected any dominating over the owner is a big time NO NO. And buz brings up a good point what else is he getting away with as far as dominating behavior is concerned. Whatever you do don't let your dog know your scared of him or sense lack of trust in him even if he is acting up that will make the situation worse.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

WHO'S IN CHARGE HERE?

A lesson in becoming Alpha​
"My dog just tried to bite me! All I did was tell him to move over so I could sit on the couch next to him."
"My dog got into the trash can and when I scolded her, she growled at me. What's wrong with her? I thought she loved me!"
"Our dog is very affectionate most of the time but when we try to make him do something he doesn't want to do, he snaps at us."

What do these three dogs have in common? Are they nasty or downright vicious? No - they're "alpha". They've taken over the leadership of the families that love them. Instead of taking orders from their people, these dogs are giving orders! Your dog can love you very much and still try to dominate you or other members of your family.

Dogs are social creatures and believers in social order. A dog's social system is a "pack" with a well-defined pecking order. The leader of the pack is the alpha, supreme boss, Top Dog. He (or she) gets the best of everything - the best food, the best place to sleep, the best toy, etc. The leader also gets to be first in everything - he gets to eat first, to leave first and to get attention first. All the other dogs in the pack respect the alpha dog's wishes. Any dog that challenges the alpha's authority gets a swift physical reminder of just where his place in the pack really is.

Your family is your dog's "pack". Many dogs fit easily into the lower levels of their human pack's pecking order and don't make waves. They do what they're told and don't challenge authority. Other dogs don't fit in quite as well. Some of them are natural born leaders and are always challenging their human alpha's. Other dogs are social climbers - they're always looking for ways to get a little closer to the top of the family ladder. These natural leaders and the social climbers can become problems to an unsuspecting family that's not aware of the dog's natural pack instincts.

Some families encourage their dogs to take over the "pack" without realizing it. They treat their dogs as equals, not as subordinates. They give them special privileges like being allowed to sleep on the bed or couch. They don't train their dogs and let them get away with disobeying commands. In a real dog pack, no one but the alpha dog would get this kind of treatment. Alpha doesn't have anything to do with size. The tiniest Chihuahua can be a canine Hitler. In fact, the smaller the dog, the more people tend to baby them and cater to them - making the dog feel even more dominant and in control of his humans.

Alpha dogs often seem to make good pets. They're confident, smarter than average, and affectionate. They can be wonderful with children and good with strangers. Everything seems to be great with the relationship - until someone crosses him or makes him do something he doesn't want to do. Then, suddenly, this wonderful dog growls or tries to bite someone and no one understands why.

In a real dog pack, the alpha dog doesn't have to answer to anyone. No one gives him orders or tells him what to do. The other dogs in the pack respect his position. If another dog is foolish enough to challenge the alpha by trying to take his bone or his favorite sleeping place, the alpha dog will quickly put him in his place with a hard stare or a growl. If this doesn't work, the alpha dog will enforce his leadership with his teeth. This is all natural, instinctive behavior - in a dog's world. In a human family, though, this behavior is unacceptable and dangerous.

Dogs need and want leaders. They have an instinctive need to fit into a pack. They want the security of knowing their place and what's expected of them. Most of them don't want to be alpha - they want someone else to give the orders and make the decisions. If his humans don't provide that leadership, the dog will take over the role himself. If you've allowed your dog to become alpha, you're at his mercy and as a leader, he may be either a benevolent king or a tyrant!

If you think your dog is alpha in your household, he probably is. If your dog respects only one or two members of the family but dominates the others, you still have a problem. The dog's place should be at the -bottom- of your human family's pack order, not at the top or somewhere in between.

In order to reclaim your family's rightful place as leaders of the pack, your dog needs some lessons in how to be a subordinate, not an equal. You're going to show him what it means to be a dog again. Your dog's mother showed him very early in life that -she- was alpha and that he had to respect her. As a puppy, he was given a secure place in his litter's pack and because of that security, he was free to concentrate on growing, learning, playing, loving and just being a dog. Your dog doesn't really want the responsibility of being alpha, having to make the decisions and defend his position at the top. He wants a leader to follow and worship so he can have the freedom of just being a dog again.

How to become leader of your pack

Your dog watches you constantly and reads your body language. He knows if you're insecure, uncomfortable in a leadership role or won't enforce a command. This behavior confuses him, makes -him- insecure and if he's a natural leader or has a social-climbing personality, it'll encourage him to assume the alpha position and tell -you- what to do.

"Alpha" is an attitude. It involves quiet confidence, dignity, intelligence, an air of authority. A dog can sense this attitude almost immediately - it's how his mother acted towards him. Watch a professional trainer or a good obedience instructor. They stand tall and use their voices and eyes to project the idea that they're capable of getting what they want. They're gentle but firm, loving but tough, all at the same time. Most dogs are immediately submissive towards this type of personality because they recognize and respect alpha when they see it.

Practice being alpha. Stand up straight with your shoulders back. Walk tall. Practice using a new tone of voice, one that's deep and firm. Don't ask your dog to do something - tell him. There's a difference. He knows the difference, too! Remember that, as alpha, you're entitled to make the rules and give the orders. Your dog understands that instinctively.

With most dogs, just this change in your attitude and an obedience training course will be enough to turn things around. With a dog that's already taken over the household and has enforced his position by growling or biting and has been allowed to get away with it, you'll need to do more than just decide to be alpha. The dog is going to need an attitude adjustment as well.

Natural leaders and social climbers aren't going to want to give up their alpha position. Your sudden change in behavior is going to shock and threaten them. Your dog might act even more aggressively than before. An alpha dog will instinctively respond to challenges to his authority. It's his nature to want to put down revolutionary uprisings by the peasants! Don't worry, there's a way around it.

An alpha dog already knows that he can beat you in a physical fight so returning his aggression with violence of your own won't work. Until you've successfully established your position as alpha, corrections like hitting, shaking, *or using the "rollover" techniques described in some books will not work and can be downright dangerous to you*. An alpha dog will respond to these methods with violence and you could be seriously hurt.

EDIT: The highlighted part is not necessarily true, I't can work given that you are not afraid of your dog..

What you need to do is use your brain! You're smarter than he is and you can out think him. You'll also need to be stubborner than he is. What I'm about to describe here is an effective, non-violent method of removing your dog from alpha status and putting him back at the bottom of the family totem pole where he belongs and where he needs to be. In order for this method to work, your whole family has to be involved. It requires an attitude adjustment from everyone and a new way of working with your dog.

This is serious business. A dog that bites or threatens people is a dangerous dog, no matter how much you love him. If treating your dog like a dog and not an equal seems harsh to you, keep in mind that our society no longer tolerates dangerous dogs. Lawsuits from dog bites are now settling for millions of dollars - you could lose your home and everything else you own if your dog injures someone. You or your children could be permanently disfigured. And your dog could lose his life. That's the bottom line.

Alpha Boot Camp


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know about you guys also but I wouldn't use the chain as away to restrain him while your feeding him I don't think that's making it any better why are you chaining him when you try to take his food bowl from him? Are you afraid of him? Just trying to get a sense of how bad this really is


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

any kids in the house?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

redog said:


> any kids in the house?


That's a good question.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

i have had him for a little over a 1 year and all the time i taken his food when he was eating...he has never done this before and no kids around the house. he still does what i say like sit and stay and stuff... yesterday when i went to put him in the kennel he also snap at me... but today when i put him alway he didnt do it again. the thing is that both days a friend of mine came over to look at my dog and i was showing him to them..iam not sure this has something to do with it.
the read on whos in change was a good read... i have been spending less time with him lately so this might be the prob too... and the chain part, iam just stand there and let him eat it out the bowl while iam holding the bowl


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr.lee said:


> i have had him for a little over a 1 year and all the time i taken his food when he was eating...he has never done this before and no kids around the house. he still does what i say like sit and stay and stuff... yesterday when i went to put him in the kennel he also snap at me... but today when i put him alway he didnt do it again. the thing is that both days a friend of mine came over to look at my dog and i was showing him to them..iam not sure this has something to do with it.
> the read on whos in change was a good read... i have been spending less time with him lately so this might be the prob too... and the chain part, iam just stand there and let him eat it out the bowl while iam holding the bowl


He should never snap on you never your his owner no matter who is around . So something is not right here it's good that your catching it early. But sounds like he is acting skiddish and not respecting you as the higher authority. He is trying to dominate you in an aggressive manner which is also not a good. What do you do when he snaps at you? Are you afraid of him?


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

i said hey!! but he was still growl and looking at my hand... when i place me hand behind my back he stopped and acted like normal...


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

"An alpha dog already knows that he can beat you in a physical fight so returning his aggression with violence of your own won't work. Until you've successfully established your position as alpha, corrections like hitting, shaking, *or using the "rollover" techniques described in some books will not work and can be downright dangerous to you*. An alpha dog will respond to these methods with violence and you could be seriously hurt.

EDIT: The highlighted part is not necessarily true, I't can work given that you are not afraid of your dog.."u

I agree with the edit. The roll works. sometimes something physical is the only thing that will. I also like the little Zip on the choke chain that Ceaser Millan does. you have to convince yourself that you are the alpha though. that there is nothing the dog can do to change that. you are the all seeing, all know, all powerful, God of the universe. deep down we know that isnt true and that dog would win. but put that deep in your mind and believe you are the alpha. or as my roommate says. dont be no sissy.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe you should try petting him/her befor you give him/her food and then try when you give him/her food. If he/she growls then I would take the bowl and tell him/her no and give him/her a time out for a few.... My pup used to do the same thing but after doing this with her a couple of times she understood and now I can take it from her in mid bite and she does not show any signs of aggeression.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

When I first get a new dog I always eat something even if it is small then I feed them their food a little at a time out of my hand. They need to sit and be calm before they get their food. I do this for a couple days then I place the food from my hand into their bowl and they eat a small amount at a time. The dog still needs to sit calmly. This shows the dogs that I am the alpha male and they eat when I allow them to eat. Just like in the wild. Alpha eats first then the other dogs and when the pack leader lets the other dogs eat he brings the food to them. Heck I still mix their food with my hands to leave my scent on it before they eat. Kind of still claiming ownership of the food.

I feed all my dogs together with their bowls about an inch apart. When they get done eating they are allowed to walk away and that's it. They can't go sniff in anothers bowl to see if anything is left over.

Sorry for the crappy quality but they were shot with my digital camera not camcorder. This is 3 days after I got my puppy Sugar Ray and he caught on quickly as you can see.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Geeze coletrain your pup eats like SUPER fast! lol

I think its cool they eat that close though...I have to seperate my dogs because Maggie thinks she can eat her food plus Elmo's too...lol She's a pig! If I dropped any food on the ground she has to make sure she cleans it all up lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

When Sugar Ray was a puppy he ate quick. The other two still didn't trust him at the time of the video so they ate quicker then normal. Plus it seems quick since it is only a 1-1.5 cups of food ( they eat twice a day ).


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Everyone has good points to share, good work. I dont reccomend getting rid of him just because i hate seeing a dog going back to the pound but if you must you must. A good technique also is the sit and wait before they eat. Stand there with there food while they sit and wait when you put it down you should still make them sit and wait...a long time if you have to. Only when you give the command may they eat. Grizz tried snapping at me when he was a puppy and used the cesar milan technique of the "canine" it simulates an alpha dog bite to the neck. it works for me. i honestly dont give grizz a centimeter when it comes to misbehavior. Pit Bulldogs have a hard enough time overcoming there stereptype, everydog must be a shining example of the perfect human companion. *Does your dog have any aggression when you try and take bones or toys from him?* personally sometimes i hold the bone for young grizz while he chews lets him get those hard to reach places LOL.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

ok today it went good... all day today i just feed him out of my hand...ever time i give him food i would till him to sit or stay before i give him a bit...until the bowl was empty. also we play a little fitch ... i was able to get the toy out of his mount with out him growling at me we played like for 10mins.some time he would drop it in front of me or i would get it from him...ill be doing this for a couple of weeks and see what happen from here...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Its soundig bad,your dog also snapped at you,buzhunter said this[or something similar]early on in the thread,You have to be in that dogs head,he has to be somewhat intimidadted by you,once he gets in your head,its over,hes on top and youll have to fight him for dominace,thats how dogs think.
If your even slightly unsure of your position or place[which should be leader]he's got you beat,and wont respect you.Or anyone else that comes around,Ive had a bad dog,with a drive for rank,It was always in the back of my mind,he might bite someone,sure enough he did,really bad,but even this dog never really challenged me by snapping at me.
Food aggressions one thing,HA directed towards the owner is a trip to the pound the field or whatever,a trip the dog does not return from.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Mr. Lee as you stated your going to try again but chain him up beforehand.... That does not sound well.. That is only confirming to yourself and all of us that you fear this puppy and if we know this just by you writing it ok, but I'm positive the PUP knows it.... They are sensitive to all those things... You need to go in their calm & confident... face him with the food in your hands (in bowl) and have him sit then you feed him slowly. I had that happen to me once while he was inside his crate and I took him out of it and had him sit and put the plate down and let him eat a couple and I would pull it away again... They need to know that the Alpha is you & you bring him food... Be confident & secure of yourself before you try anything 1st... Good Luck & please let us know how it works for you...


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel like a fool...lol I didnt see a page 2 to this topic and just said what everyone else said...lol... None the less good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

a lot of you guys keep saying that i need to be the Alpha dog...
-he comes out of his kennel only when *I* let him out
-he gets to eat only when *I* feed him
-he gets to play only when *I* give him his toys
-he gets to go for a walk only when *I* want too
-he goes home when *I* want him too


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's just not going to get it done. Dogs pay attention 24/7 to you and your actions. Even the littlest thing that you may never realize you do can be interpreted as submissive. Some people prefer an unreal amount of "by the book" training, and it works. Some prefer to just assert themselves as an actual dominant dog would do, and that works as well. You have to remember that Dogs notice everything, most of us do not. My dog knows about 4 basic commands. She knows what I mean and she never hesitates to comply. Most times I need not use any verbal command because I know the dog is paying attention to me and I make my feelings obvious. Eye contact works wonders (if the dog cares what you think) Works for me but I understood a dogs mind long before Cesar Milan ever snuck across the border. Dogs have no sense of time so there is a lot more to it than just deciding "when" things happen.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr.lee said:


> ok today it went good... all day today i just feed him out of my hand...ever time i give him food i would till him to sit or stay before i give him a bit...until the bowl was empty. also we play a little fitch ... i was able to get the toy out of his mount with out him growling at me we played like for 10mins.some time he would drop it in front of me or i would get it from him...ill be doing this for a couple of weeks and see what happen from here...


I am glad this is working for you just keep doing this for awhile and see how he responds. You can slowly shift him back to the bowl once he has shown improvement in his behavior. Just make sure you stay confident and remain in control of the situation. If you were or are fearful of him in anyway he will pick up on that and act accordingly. Keep us updated.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

well, alot of people believe strictly in positive reinforcement, I however balance the two.
I go the more persuasive route from time to time if you know what i'm saying..


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

i was never scared of the dog( i was able to pull his tail,carrier him over head,pin him down and everything ) ... but 2 days ago i was like wtf is going on here... it was like out of no where...just image one day you went out to feed your dog and you try to take away his bowl and he growl at you... you say shhhh and try again he did the same...you try it for the 3 time and he try to get your hand...
i dont know about you guys, but i heck dont want to get bit by my dog...just image your dog bit you and and shake... that be like 2-4 1in deep wounds and 1in wide tear from the shake...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, that's why giving the dog up was suggested. If he's becoming aggressive/dominant toward you and you are afraid that he's going to bite you then most times it's better to just cut losses for you and the dog. It will only be another unnecessary bad mark on the breed and an injury for you when it happens. I gotta be honest, the more you describe the situation, the more it appears to be inevitable. 
How much time does he spend kenneled? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Mr.lee said:


> i was never scared of the dog( i was able to pull his tail,carrier him over head,pin him down and everything ) ... but 2 days ago i was like wtf is going on here... it was like out of no where...just image one day you went out to feed your dog and you try to take away his bowl and he growl at you... you say shhhh and try again he did the same...you try it for the 3 time and he try to get your hand...
> i dont know about you guys, but i heck dont want to get bit by my dog...just image your dog bit you and and shake... that be like 2-4 1in deep wounds and 1in wide tear from the shake...


Unfortunately for my dog, that would be his last meal. It sounds like you need to come to terms with putting him down now.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Unfortunately for my dog, that would be his last meal. It sounds like you need to come to terms with putting him down now.


Sadly enough, I have to agree. If something cant be done to change this VERY soon, its it probably best to pup the dog down. Aggression towards the owner should NEVER be tolerated, plus if he will snap at you God only knows what he might do to a total stranger.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> well, alot of people believe strictly in positive reinforcement, I however balance the two.
> *I go the more persuasive route from time to time if you know what i'm saying..*


Lol, I know exactly what your saying. Sometimes a firm "No" just wont do it.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you taken him to a Vet to get checked/evaluated? He might have something physical going on that is contributing to the "aggression". If they find nothing physically wrong with him, then you have a difficult decision on your hands. Domestic Dogs that are HA can not be tolerated...that is why they are domesticated. Why wait until it escalates?

Just acting Alpha, as in *I*, does not always translate to your dog recognizing you as the leader. NILIF works on younger pups, but it is hard to change an older dog that has taken "stance" against you.

I guess you will have to be the judge of what happens, but I would not be bringing ANY STRANGERS around your dog with this going on.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Mine won't dare try that with me, they know their ass will get rolled hard!!
> I can pry their mouth open and take food out if I wanted to..


im with u there. both kenya and chyna know i am the boss, and if i want the food in their mouth they better give it over...

mr lee, please be careful i dont want to hear that your hand got chewed on. but yeah that is probably the best way to get him to stop acting dominant. do u have other dogs? maybe other dogs, or animals have stolen his food and made him protective over it...

good luck let us know how he does!


----------



## big hook (Dec 3, 2008)

i have shown all my pits down through the years nothing but love, but when the time comes i'm not afraid to give them a lil love tap to correct bad behavior when it is needed. i'm not saying beat the snot out of them by no means. but at times a tap on the butt is good, much like raising a child.

if i have one that shows HA in the future i will not think twice of putting it down. in over 29 years i haven't had any problems. i have on the other hand seen people who have problems and bred it on into thier pups because they think that is what they are supposed to be.

sad to say this but if you don't make head way with your dog soon, you had best put it down. if you deside you want another one find a good breeder. 

i'm not one for chaining a pit up. a kennel yes. but i want one they can have room to run and play in. at least 25x30 and 8 ft tall. i think chaining them up has caused some of the problems in the dogs i've seen. children teasing them and throwing stuff at them. that is just what i think. could very well be wrong.


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

"do u have other dogs? maybe other dogs, or animals have stolen his food and made him protective over it... "
dam you might be right... we just added my brother's dog to his kennel like 1 week ago... they can NOT eat out of the same bowl. 
how has a 25x30 and 8 ft tall kennel? chain is the best!!!
will today went will...we played tug of war...when i told him to "let go" he did...told him to sit,stay before we played again...
a lot of you guys are saying you now your the boss of your dog...but i thought the same just 4days ago too..


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr.lee said:


> "do u have other dogs? maybe other dogs, or animals have stolen his food and made him protective over it... "
> dam you might be right... we just added my brother's dog to his kennel like 1 week ago... they can NOT eat out of the same bowl.
> how has a 25x30 and 8 ft tall kennel? chain is the best!!!
> will today went will...we played tug of war...when i told him to "let go" he did...told him to sit,stay before we played again...
> *a lot of you guys are saying you now your the boss of your dog...but i thought the same just 4days ago too*..


Not trying to be offensive, but the boss always snaps back harder. First time you let a dog get away with being dominate over you (I.E. not correcting him firmly when he growled/snapped) then your no longer the boss in their mind.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Mr. Lee... the other dog may be a big part of the problem. Just because the other dog is around your dogs "house". When adding another member to the family/yard dogs automatically want to re-do your pecking order. If you're not comfortable with reestablishing a solid pecking order where you are the alpha, the I would reccomend putting the dog to sleep... or have his K9s filed if you still love him.

I know it's late for my corrections on this thread, but when you talked about feeding the dog and it snapped then you pulled your hand back... it was a sign of submission to your dog. You need to hold that food and like the others have said give it to him by hand at YOUR own speed... Dont even pet the dog before he does a trick for you. NILF worked great for my agressive one.



Does your dog come in the house?

Is your dog on any medication?


----------



## milmika (Dec 9, 2008)

I have had this problem with one of my males. out of no where he snapped at me when I went to grab his bowl. I put a fast stop to that with a firm (sounds worse than it was) smack.. Then went ahead and grabbed up the bowl.. placed the food and went back to him and placed the food on the ground he looked at me funny and went to eat. I reached down grabbed the bowl from him and he sat down immediatly.. I think that sometimes they try to retest there boundries...


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

dog is outside dog, no medication lol, ok today i test some stuff... today we played tug of war again and i feed him out of my hands like the other days(he had to do some trick before he get some food)...today i pin him down to the point he stop moving and no growl, i let him play with his toy for 5min and went and grab it from his mount no growl, i have not try the take his bowl away from him while eating yet...iam going to wait a week or 2 before trying this.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know it is hard but YOU can't show any fear of your dog. Your dog will since this and take advantage of you. You are boss at ALL times. I don't do any alpha rolls or firm smacking but all of my dgs respect me and I have never had a dog bite me for any reason other than sperating fights and then it wasn't bad either cause as soon as they realized they had me they let go. Oh btw all dogs that did bite me were ankle bitters too.


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

I remember when I first had my akita zoe she was about 6 months old and she snapped and growled at me when she had a little bone. I then got her by her neck and put her down held her for a little while and basically showing her that i'm the dominant one and that attitude will not be tolorated here. since then for the last ten years she has never done anything like that anymore. You have to be confident and not show fear, dogs can read people so easy. People have the tendency to misread dogs behavior..


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

ok, great news, update...
like i said i been feeding out of my hands to him only after he does what i told him to do... i have been playing tag a war a lot with him and always won at the end buy tilling him to stop. also with me feeding him throw my hands he has became very obedience to me, ok so after a while i started to feed him out of the bowl again,i would till him to go back into his kennel and i will place the bowl close to the gate... i would stand next to him and watch him eat.( the other dog has know gone back to my bro house) ill also placed my hand near his bowl on the gate... final after a coupe of days i would stick my hand throw the gate and touch his bowl ( nothing happen no growl) will i open the gate and pick up his bowl while he was eating and it all stetted... IAM THE BOSS AGAIN!!! its been a few weeks since then but thing are still going great... i dont know if it was cause by the new dog or something es but iam glad i didn't have to cur him ...
will his a picture of this trouble maker


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very good ! I am glad it worked for you .. I always liked feeding from my hands at a very early age to get my pups used to my hands being in and around their mouths... Sounds like things are working out for you ... Keep up the good work.


----------

